# Rs232 pfc200



## fraggle-m (3 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

welchen Com Port hat die eingebaute Schnittstelle?

Kann ich sie auch für was anderes wie Modbus verwenden, im Handbuch steht unter Protokoll nur Modbus.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (3 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Com 0 

Welchen PFC hast du?
Den 750-8202 kannst du zwischen RS232/485 umschalten

Gruß NSN


----------



## fraggle-m (3 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Danke, das mit dem Com 0 funktioniert.

Es ist ein 750-8202.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Hetschi (23 März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe hier auch einen PFC200 750-8202.

Im Handbuch konnte ich leider keine Anleitung zum umschalten der Schnittstelle von RS232 auf RS485 finden. 
Im WBM kann man lediglich den Besitzer der Schnittstelle festlegen (Linux oder Codesys), jedoch nicht die Betriebsart.

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man auf RS485 umstellen kann?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Dennis2004 (23 März 2016)

After including SerComm.lib in your project you will have this options of flow control ot select port mode:
TYPE COM_FLOW_CONTROL :
(
    (*:::::: WITH CONTINOUS SEND ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*)
    NO_FLOW_CONTROL                 :=0,        (* RS 232 / fullduplex / without handshake       / with continous send *)
    XON_XOFF                        :=1,        (* RS 285 / halfduplex / with XON & XOFF         / with continous send *)
    RTS_CTS                         :=2,        (* RS 232 / fullduplex / with hardware handshake / with continous send *)
    FULLDUPLEX                      :=3,        (* RS 422 / fullduplex / without handshake       / with continous send *)
    HALFDUPLEX                      :=4,        (* RS 485 / halfduplex / without handshake       / with continous send *)

    (*------ NEW SINCE JULY 2009 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*)
    RS232_FULLDUPLEX_XON_XOFF       := 5,        (* RS 232 / fullduplex / with XON & XOFF         / with continous send *)
    RS422_FULLDUPLEX_XON_XOFF       := 6,        (* RS 422 / fullduplex / with XON & XOFF         / with continous send *)
    (*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*)

    (*:::::: WITHOUT CONTINOUS SEND ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*)
    NCS_NO_FLOW_CONTROL             :=20,        (* RS 232 / fullduplex / without handshake       / without continous send *)
    NCS_XON_XOFF                    :=21,        (* RS 285 / halfduplex / with XON & XOFF         / without continous send *)
    NCS_RTS_CTS                     :=22,        (* RS 232 / fullduplex / with hardware handshake / without continous send *)
    NCS_FULLDUPLEX                  :=23,        (* RS 422 / fullduplex / without handshake       / without continous send *)
    NCS_HALFDUPLEX                  :=24,        (* RS 485 / halfduplex / without handshake       / without continous send *)

    NCS_RS232_FULLDUPLEX_XON_XOFF   := 25,        (* RS 232 / fullduplex / with XON & XOFF         / without continous send *)
    NCS_RS422_FULLDUPLEX_XON_XOFF   := 26,        (* RS 422 / fullduplex / with XON & XOFF         / without continous send *)
    (*::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*)

    FLOW_CONTROL_TERMINAL_DEFAULT     := 16#7FFF    (* take the settings inside module *)
);
END_TYPE


----------



## mag81 (23 März 2016)

Falls Jemand mit E!Cockpit arbeitet, dort ist die Schnittstelle COM1!


----------



## Tobsturbo (3 August 2016)

Hi 
hat hier zufällig jemand eine Beispiel Applikation für eine RS232 Verbindung , ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch , wie ich bei Codesys 3.5 also E!Cockpit die Serielle schnittstelle einbinde und richtig konfiguriere . 
Ich benutze zwar schon die WagoAppCom und fas Rs232/Rs485 Modul  750-652. 
Ausserdem würde icha uch die Onboard Schnittstelle benutzen wollen.  Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Anleitung mit Beispielen ? Mal von der hilfe abgesehen ?


----------



## Termi (4 August 2016)

hier ist schon mal ein Beispiel für eine Initalisierung unter e!

```
var
    I_Port :                        I_WagoSysComBase;    
    o_FbSerialInterface_cpt_02 :    FbSerialInterface_cpt;
    o_Status :                        WAGOAPPCOM.FbResult;      // Status object 

end_var

____________________________________________________
i_Schnittstelle := 3;  // Auswahl, die Schnittstelle ist COM3 für Heizungsdaten
CASE i_Schnittstelle OF
        0: I_PORT := 0;    
        1: I_PORT := COM1; (* Onboard Schnittstelle *)
        2: I_PORT := COM2_Zaehler; (* 750-652 Schnittstelle *)
        3: I_PORT := COM3_Heizung; (* 750-650 Schnittstelle *)
    ELSE
        i_Schnittstelle := 0;
END_CASE

// IF x_IsOpen = NOT TRUE THEN x_Open_01 := TRUE; // Schnittstelle oeffnen
     x_Open_01 := TRUE;  // Schnittstelle Öffnen
     
    o_FbSerialInterface_cpt_02(
        oStatus=> o_Status , 
        xOpen:= x_Open_01, 
        xIsOpen=> x_IsOpen, 
        xIsIdle=> o_start_viess.t_Hzg_Serial_Parameter.x_IsIdle, 
        xError=> x_Error, 
        xTxTrigger:= o_start_viess.t_Hzg_Serial_Parameter.x_SendActive, 
        pTxBuffer:= ADR(o_start_viess.t_Hzg_Serial_Parameter.a_SendeDaten), 
        udiTxNBytes:= o_start_viess.t_Hzg_Serial_Parameter.udi_Anzahl_Sendebyte, 
        pRxBuffer:= ADR(o_start_viess.t_Hzg_Serial_Parameter.a_Hzg_ReceiveBuffer), 
        udiRxBufferSize:= SIZEOF(o_start_viess.t_Hzg_Serial_Parameter.a_Hzg_ReceiveBuffer), 
        udiRxIndex:= o_start_viess.t_Hzg_Serial_Parameter.udi_Hzg_ReceiveBuffer_index,  //udi_RxIndex, 
        xRxBufferFull=> x_RxBufferFull,
        xRxOverflow=> x_RxOverflow,
        xResetStatus:= x_ResetStatus,
        I_Port:= I_Port, 
        udiBaudrate:= 4800, 
        usiDataBits:= 8, 
        eParity:= eTTYParity.Even,
        eStopBits:= eTTYStopBits.Two,
        eHandshake:= eTTYHandshake.None,
        ePhysical:= eTTYPhysicalLayer.RS232);

st_Status := o_FbSerialInterface_cpt_02.oStatus.GetDescription();    

IF o_FbSerialInterface_cpt_02.xRxBufferFull = TRUE THEN
    o_Start_viess.t_Hzg_Serial_Parameter.udi_Hzg_ReceiveBuffer_index:=0;
END_IF
```

Natürlich musst Du wissen was Du willst. Meine "Zählerschnittstelle: COM2_Zaehler" hört nur zu und speichert in einen Puffer. Meine "Viessmannschnittstelle: COM3_Heizung" handelt eine bidirektionale Kommunikation ab, ebenso wie meine 1Wire: COM1 Schnittstelle. Die Puffer, die musst Du auch noch deklarieren...
habe ich in den globalen Var erledigt.

Chris

(frag einfach)


----------



## polomarecki (8 Januar 2022)

Hallo,
1-Wire buskoppler seriell rs232 11302 Ich kaufte vor 9 Jahren. Mit dem Wago 750-881 funktionierte es einwandfrei. Jetzt möchte ich mich mit PFC200 750-8202 verbinden und habe ein Problem. Der Servicestecker ist dafür nicht mehr geeignet (kenne ich von Wago), ich schließe ihn an den eingebauten RS232 / 485 Stecker als COM1 an, ich stelle die Parameter ein und möchte nicht arbeiten. Ich weiß nicht, wie man diesen Com-Port einstellt. Können Sie die Einstellungen für Com auf der 750-650-Karte mögen? Ich bitte um Hilfe, vielleicht könnte mir ein fertiges Beispiel helfen.
Marek


----------



## Termi (8 Januar 2022)

> ich stelle die Parameter ein und möchte nicht arbeiten


Ich auch nicht ;-)

Nein, Spass beiseite: ich hatte doch beschrieben in dem voherigen Post wie die Einstellungen sind. 4800 Baud... Aber sag uns doch vorher Codesys 2 oder 3. 

C.


----------



## polomarecki (8 Januar 2022)

Codesys 3.5. genau das e cockpit. Jetzt kann ich die 4800 sehen. Ich dachte, es sollten 9600 sein.

Marek


----------



## Termi (8 Januar 2022)

au sorry, ist wirklich mein Viessmann-Ofen. Bei OWOS muss ich noch mal schauen. Ich melde mich. ;-)


----------



## polomarecki (15 Januar 2022)

Hallo, Meine Herren, können Sie etwas von diesen Bildschirmen lesen? Wo ist der Fehler? Anschluss von x3 Rs232 im Controller mit 1-Wire Buskoppler ohne Pins 7 und 8 kurzgeschlossen. Hallo, Meine Herren, können Sie etwas von diesen Bildschirmen lesen? Wo ist der Fehler? Anschluss von x3 Rs232 im Controller mit 1-Wire Buskoppler ohne Pins 7 und 8 kurzgeschlossen Trotz dieser Einstellungen der Status ist "keine verbindung zum ow-koppler.

Marek


----------

